
The Reith Lectures, Securing Freedom: 2011, Eliza Manningham-Buller: Security - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014fcyw
======
DanBC
Eliza Manningham-Buller ran MI5 for some time. HN may be interested in these
pre-Snowden discussions from someone within the security world who believes in
what they're doing.

This is one part of five lectures for the 2011 series "Securing Freedom".

Part One: Aung San Suu Kyi: Liberty
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012402s](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012402s))

Part Two: Aung San Suu Kyi: Dissent
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0126d70](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0126d70))

Part Three: Eliza Manningham-Buller: Terror
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0145x77](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0145x77))

Part Four: Eliza Manningham-Buller: Security
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014fcyw](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014fcyw))

Part Five: Eliza Manningham-Buller: Freedom
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014pxnq](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b014pxnq))

